# Do I need a pedalboard?



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

So, I caved... bought some pedals...

and currently, I have one 9V adapter to power my TS! The other 3 are neglected .

I have:
TS7, ISP Decimator, Boss RV-5, booty-que retrocomp (my buddy's company, great comp).

I'd like to power all these, and add a delay at some point later. I dunno what 9V adapters go for over at zellers, but I'm wondering if it doesn't make more sense just to *sigh* buy a board instead.

The more affordable, the better! No gigs as of yet, but looking to start up a band soonish provided I find a place.

Thanks


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Doesn't get much more affordable than the Ikea Gorm shelf:










While your playing around with stuff I would just get a daisy chain and run them all from one 9V.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Peter said:


> Doesn't get much more affordable than the Ikea Gorm shelf:.


brilliant. 
are the pedals strapped or velcroed? (board looks like a work in progress)


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

I shamelessly stole that picture from a google images search! LOL! The two I've seen personally have velcro.


----------



## sense_of_henry (Mar 4, 2006)

Yes. The answer is always, "yes, you need a pedalboard."


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm nowhere near an Ikea though


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

Piece of plywood from the scrap bin at Home Depot. Two rubber door stoppers to angle it. Bike chain links to lock it all down. Done.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Budda said:


> I'm nowhere near an Ikea though


just use your imagination...i picked up a crate similar to this at zellers or home depot...had to put it together myself...










but you can use just about anything...

briefcases...backgammon case...pegboard...scrap wood...


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

choose your size of PEGBOARD....add a bundle of foot long "black" plastic ties..
MUST be black ties...other colours cause unwanted noise..
Add a handle for the "DELUXE" model....
its quick easy practicle and cheap...
spend your savings on some good quality patch cables...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I do like the pegboard + ziptie idea, i'll look into it. thanks guys


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

GTmaker said:


> choose your size of PEGBOARD....add a bundle of foot long "black" plastic ties..
> MUST be black ties...other colours cause unwanted noise..
> Add a handle for the "DELUXE" model....
> its quick easy practicle and cheap...
> spend your savings on some good quality patch cables...



No way man... white ties... that way the board won't dance across the floor during a gig ... not very well anyway.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Not sure how much they are but you can get a multi pedal power supply to power up to 6 pedals at one time.

I like the scrap wood with fine carpet, the kind velcro sticks to. Its cheap and can be small, just make another if you need more room.


----------



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

jimihendrix said:


> just use your imagination...i picked up a crate similar to this at zellers or home depot...had to put it together myself...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the cat true bypass?
Anyone with more than 1 pedal should have a board but, the board cannot be bigger than the amp it's feeding. 
That just looks awkward to me....
B.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Bevo said:


> Not sure how much they are but you can get a multi pedal power supply to power up to 6 pedals at one time.
> 
> I like the scrap wood with fine carpet, the kind velcro sticks to. Its cheap and can be small, just make another if you need more room.


I think I need something like this.

All my pedals can run off of the Boss 9V adapter I am using right now - does this mean I can daisychain my pedals to be powered from 1 adapter?

I really REALLY miss my reverb


----------



## Eminor (Sep 16, 2008)

With a Boss daisychain you need one of their pedals that acts as a power supply for the chain. The TU-2 does this, also the NS-2, and one other I can't remember. Adaptor into NS-2 or equivalent, daisy chain out of NS-2 to other pedals. It's a bit limiting and can create noise but inexpensive and good for experimentation. 

Once you figure out what you want for pedals, IME something like a Voodoo Lab Pedal Power can't be beat for reliability and lack of noise/hum.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I have the pedals sorted, now I'd like to power them 

isn't the Voodoo Labs a little bit pricey?


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Cheapest route, just use your current 9v adapter into a daisychain. Buy a 1spot when you can get $40 together later on.


----------



## bannahz (Apr 16, 2009)

i say just build one i did and it costed me polly around 40, and i think it looks great


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Peter said:


> Cheapest route, just use your current 9v adapter into a daisychain. Buy a 1spot when you can get $40 together later on.


This is what I'm hoping to do, haven't daisychained before though.



bannahz said:


> i say just build one


That looks nice!


----------

